# Wanted HDMI Switch with SPDIF Out



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Well my pre-amp is pre-HDMI and I can't justify upgrading it.

I'm looking to use a simple Apple TV or Raspberry Pi-3 as a media stream device replacing my bulky HTPC. Unfortunately digital audio is only out over HDMI.

So I'm looking for recommendations on a 4x1 or 4x2 HDMI switch with optical or coaxial audio extraction/pass through.

Thoughts?


----------



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

Key digital is a reliable brand, https://bzbexpress.com/KD-Pro4x1-4x...Analog-Digital-Coax-Audio-by-Key-Digital.html

this site has more affordable brands also.


----------



## MichiganMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Little pricey! Plus I only see PCM out not digital (SPDIF/coaxial) or bit-stream.

I was hoping for some first hand experience feed back with some of the less expensive options out there.

I already have a HDMI switch. I just want to replace it with a switch/audio extractor vs. add another device and wall-wart to the rack.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

MichiganMan said:


> Little pricey! Plus I only see PCM out not digital (SPDIF/coaxial) or bit-stream.


"digital (SPDIF/coaxial)" is usually PCM.


----------

